# would like opinions on a wine rack



## olusteebus (Aug 2, 2015)

I need to build a quick and easy wine rack for my winery. Looks are not important, it is in my crawl space under my house with a plastic covered dirt floor. I can screw or nail wood from my floor joists down to the plastic sheet on the floor.

Because I want it simple, I am thinking about building it so that I can fit 10 bottles across, 10 bottles resting on those bottles and 10 bottles on top of that for a total of 30 bottles per bottle bin. I do not plan on putting spacers for my bottles as that would take up room. 

I plan on using treated 2x4's from floor to ceiling and attaching 2x4's across and having one bin wide. I figure I can hopefully 5 bins in this for a total of 150 bottles. That would give me a total of storage of 430 bottles counting the other two racks I have built. That is really more than I think I need but who knows. Right now I have 200 bottles of wine coming up a I probably need at least 100 spaces now. 

The other racks I have made or of 1x4 wood with 2x4 uprights with dividers and really takes more time to builld than what I want to spend. 

Hopefully I gave you an idea of what I want. do you have any opinion or suggestion


----------



## montanaWineGuy (Aug 2, 2015)

Sounds better then what I have going.

Plastic storage bins, hold empties, used for sanitation and then for bottled and labeled wine.


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 2, 2015)

I would think about making some type of diamond wine rack. Biggest bang for the buck and very stable.


----------



## richmke (Aug 2, 2015)

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=45273
http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=44954
http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=45130


----------



## sour_grapes (Aug 2, 2015)

I think the simple idea would be just fine (and, I agree, quicker than diamonds or a rack with separators). Kind of like the one that BuffaloFrenchy posted in one of the threads provided by Rich. I also am not sure that I agree with Mike that 90 degree diamonds provide better bang for the buck than simple racks like BuffaloFrenchy's.

A couple thoughts on spacing. It will be pretty hard to stack 10-10-10. Probably you will wind up with 10-9-10, because the second row will sit in the hollows formed by the first row. Of course, that could be awkward, because that adds up to 29 bottles, and if you do kits, you may really want 30 bottles.
Sooo, you might aim for 11-10-11 capacity. But, this could be awkward for a different reason. What is the spacing of your joists? And how many bins (laterally) are you planning on? If your joists are 16" on center, then it would be simple to build bins that are 32" wide. This would be enough for 10 bottles, but not quite enough for 11.
If you are only having racks that are one bin wide, you could easily put the uprights on the outside of both joists, so your bin width would be 33.5". This would be _just_ enough for 11 regular Bordeaux (claret) bottles. However, if you are envisioning multiple bins next to each other, you are pretty much stuck with an integral multiple of your joist on-center spacing (i.e., 16", 32", 48", etc.) 

Of course, being where you live, the housing stock may be newer, and more likely to be 24" on center. In that case, you are probably looking at 14-bottle bins.

Obviously, with more work you can get any spacing you want!


----------



## Floandgary (Aug 2, 2015)

Using 2x4 construction will give you max strength regardless of layout. Most utilitarian and easiest to do.... JMHO!!


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 2, 2015)

I like the tote idea. It would be easy to slide them out and pack in. With wood you have to worry about warping and mould unless if you have adequate ventilation.


----------



## Rodnboro (Aug 16, 2015)

This might work. I made this a while back out of goat panels.


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 16, 2015)

Rod, if I was to build another wine room this is what I would do in the entire room from floor to ceiling. I saw a wine cellar on tv in a multi-million dollar that used the goat panel. The covered the exposed lumber with cherry trim.


----------



## ChateauRogue (Aug 16, 2015)

Rod,

Thanks for sharing your idea, I just looked and I can get the goat panel from tractor supply. I am going to build it!

Josh


----------

